# Roll Over Sensor



## beavel

Hey guys, 

I have my new relays for fuel pump and such. But my question is if the bike still just cranks over and wont start, is there anyway for me to bypass the roll over sensor to see if that may be my issue?


----------



## wood butcher

try takin it off and shakin it and then reinstall , the switch inside could be stuck


----------



## beavel

Yea it rattles around nice and free inside there. I was just curious if there is a way to bypass the switch as a test so I can rule some other things out, if the relays don't fix the issue (which I have 0 faith in right now)


----------



## NMKawierider

Just jumper the wires.


----------



## Guarino113

i didnt think you could jump the wires. i may be wrong though.


----------



## beavel

Yea I stopped into the dealer tonight and had a smoke with the mechanic there, he also confirmed that I can not jump the wires, but told me to bring the bike by on the back of my truck if it didnt work out with the relays and he would grab a sensor off a new bike and test it out for me.


----------



## Guarino113

Yeah i was gettin ready to ask if you knew anyone that u could swap and test.


----------



## beavel

OK an update. I have wired in the new fuel pump relay, and have been able to verify that my roll over sensor is working properly. The fuel pump relay kicks in and does it's thing. I am no longer getting the FI light flashing when I crank it over (since the roll over sensor seems to be good)

I have pulled the plugs and verified I am getting spark, but it appears I am not getting any fuel. 

Should I be able to hear the fuel pump kick in? I can hear the normal clicks and whine from the front of the bike when I turn the key on, but can not hear anything coming from the tank when I put my ear right beside it. 

Another question, I do not have the radiator fan relay hooked up at this point (have to wire that in with a new piece like I did for the fuel pump relay) but I dont think this would have an effect on the bike starting or not??


----------



## GWNBrute

I know when I turn my bike on I can hear my fuel pump kick on for 2-3 seconds until it pressures up things.


----------



## phreebsd

GWNBrute said:


> I know when I turn my bike on I can hear my fuel pump kick on for 2-3 seconds until it pressures up things.


thats what you should hear.
at this point, you did recheck the fuses to verify that the fuses are all good?


----------



## beavel

Yea I have the typical noise from the clutch side of the bike when I turn the key, but nothing coming from the tank at all. I have rechecked the fuses, all are good there. Making some progress forward at least with being able to cross things off the list.


----------



## NMKawierider

Can you pull the line that supplies the fuel rail or injectors and hit the key to see if its doing its thing?


----------

